# Guys this Texas bathroom is too fancy



## Theslabstankgirl (Dec 22, 2018)

In like scared of this two in one sink man the fuck


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh baby, you want fancy Texas bathrooms you should check out your local Buc-ees.


----------



## Lost in transit (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh my god!!! Do you think one faucet is for hot one for cold?! What’s that other thing on the right? It’s like a little table. I don’t even have a guess what it is


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 22, 2018)

Lost in transit said:


> Oh my god!!! Do you think one faucet is for hot one for cold?! What’s that other thing on the right? It’s like a little table. I don’t even have a guess what it is




Is the little table a toilet cover?? A trashcan lid? A baby diaper changing table? I'm hella conflicted.


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 22, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> Is the little table a toilet cover?? A trashcan lid? A baby diaper changing table? I'm hella conflicted.



Ohhh noooo! It's where you dry your hands!!!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Dec 22, 2018)

*There's one in the Men's restroom at the grocery store where I shop here in Milwaukee! It's pretty awesome! *


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Dec 22, 2018)

Lost in transit said:


> Oh my god!!! Do you think one faucet is for hot one for cold?! What’s that other thing on the right? It’s like a little table. I don’t even have a guess what it is


*A hand dryer!*


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 22, 2018)

every royal farms in maryland has that setup. not too fond of it myself


----------



## Lost in transit (Dec 29, 2018)

That thing is from the future. I never was a huge fan of those air hand dryers


----------

